# 2010 Madone 6 Series vs new 2011 SSL



## oclvframe (Apr 25, 2006)

Can anyone here comment or contrast between the 2010 Madone 6 series and the new 2011 SSL frames? I currently have a 2009 and a 2010 Madone 6.9. I hope to get a new Madone 6 SSL soon. I am curious if there is an actual perceivable difference in the ride quality/stiffness/weight, etc between the 2011 SSL and the 2010 6. 

If you have any real first hand info, I would appreciate hearing about it!

-r


----------



## shop rat (Jan 11, 2010)

There most definitely is a difference. The SSL is lighter and stiffer -- it's a very snappy bike. Not nearly as smooth as the standard 6, but certainly not uncomfortable.


----------



## oclvframe (Apr 25, 2006)

shop rat said:


> There most definitely is a difference. The SSL is lighter and stiffer -- it's a very snappy bike. Not nearly as smooth as the standard 6, but certainly not uncomfortable.


The claim is that the new HexSL carbon is a lot more compliant than OCLV red....so I figured the smoothness would be as good or better than the 2010 6. Is there any one place where the new frame feels stiffer during a ride? Or is it just overall, over the entire bike?

-r


----------



## zakyma (Jan 25, 2010)

In my point of view you do not need to get every bike every year. The extra stifness will be helpful if you are heavy or if you are too tall otherwise even 5 series would be enough. 

The most important thing is you. Try to put more power for more speed and the frame differnces will make you couple of seconds faster. 

It would be very important if you are competing in the TDF. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## oclvframe (Apr 25, 2006)

zakyma said:


> In my point of view you do not need to get every bike every year. The extra stifness will be helpful if you are heavy or if you are too tall otherwise even 5 series would be enough.
> 
> The most important thing is you. Try to put more power for more speed and the frame differnces will make you couple of seconds faster.
> 
> ...



No...that does not help. 

Reason I am asking is because my 2010 P1 6.9 developed a crack in the chainstay. I am now getting a replacement frame. My curiosity regarding the ride quality differences simply has to do with the fact that I am at a point where I can maybe get an SSL....

So, what I need are real world comparisons of the ride quality between the two bikes....not propaganda but: Hey man, I rode that new SSL and it is really a whole lot (fill in the blank) as compared to the 2010 6 series.

What I don't need is soap box schooling as to why I need a new bike....anyone can figure that out. Anyone that buys a 2009 6.9, 2010 6.9, or even a 6.9SSL is simply satisfying an inner need and not a real need....the guys that 'need' that bike, ain't buying them. If I was to go by 'real need' thinking...I'd still be riding my 1994 5200 with 150 OCLV .

-r


----------



## shop rat (Jan 11, 2010)

Stiffer. Faster. Lighter. All of those. It's still plenty smooth, but the SSL is noticeably stiffer in the bottom bracket. And the claim of HexSL isn't so much that it's more compliant than OCLV Red -- it's that it's more compliant than the other ultralight, ultrastiff weaves used by other companies.


----------



## oclvframe (Apr 25, 2006)

shop rat said:


> Stiffer. Faster. Lighter. All of those. It's still plenty smooth, but the SSL is noticeably stiffer in the bottom bracket. And the claim of HexSL isn't so much that it's more compliant than OCLV Red -- it's that it's more compliant than the other ultralight, ultrastiff weaves used by other companies.


Wow, so it is yet again stiffer! My 2010 is definitely stiffer than the 2009...but those were two different frame designs....Can't wait to compare them back to back myself!

-r


----------



## blackjack (Sep 7, 2010)

.371845936 mph faster at 20 mph for a 175lb rider. Hope that helps.


----------



## oclvframe (Apr 25, 2006)

blackjack said:


> .371845936 mph faster at 20 mph for a 175lb rider. Hope that helps.


Dangit!!!!! That is exactly what I was afraid of. I had a .43519mph increase at 20mph/175lbs when I went from my 09 6.9 to my 10 6.9.....the .371843936 increase is well below my expectations of speed increase....

...ugh!


----------



## oclvframe (Apr 25, 2006)

Well...I got the frame in and built-up. All I can say is: WOW!?!? Initial ride was a quick ride to my Honda dealer to pick up my Odyssey, so it was just a short 1hr 'commute'. My first thoughts are that it truly is stiffer. The perplexing part is that as stiffer feeling that it is, it's also substantially smoother. I will try to get in a short group ride this evening and push it a bit to see if my perceptions are correct. As for the weight, there is a 2oz weight difference. The bike is 14lbs12oz as it sits in the photo.


----------



## AtlantaR6 (Sep 9, 2010)

Wow, that's a light bike. Looks nice man, congrats!


----------



## zakyma (Jan 25, 2010)

oclvframe said:


> Well...I got the frame in and built-up. All I can say is: WOW!?!? Initial ride was a quick ride to my Honda dealer to pick up my Odyssey, so it was just a short 1hr 'commute'. My first thoughts are that it truly is stiffer. The perplexing part is that as stiffer feeling that it is, it's also substantially smoother. I will try to get in a short group ride this evening and push it a bit to see if my perceptions are correct. As for the weight, there is a 2oz weight difference. The bike is 14lbs12oz as it sits in the photo.



I already placed an order yesterday for 6.9SSL frameset. I am replacing my current 5 series frame 2010 model because of an issue with size. I have 54 and I need 56, 56 is much better and I feel relaxed on it.

Please let me know your feedback about the new frame, will I feel a big difference in the feel than of the 5 series?

Do you have an idea about the estimated time for the paint job, they quoted me 39 to 51 days. I think it should be less than that.

Thanks and enjoy your bike.


----------



## oclvframe (Apr 25, 2006)

zakyma said:


> I already placed an order yesterday for 6.9SSL frameset. I am replacing my current 5 series frame 2010 model because of an issue with size. I have 54 and I need 56, 56 is much better and I feel relaxed on it.
> 
> Please let me know your feedback about the new frame, will I feel a big difference in the feel than of the 5 series?
> 
> ...


You may find that the bike gets painted quicker than the original quote....but you never can tell....tbb001 can best tell you on that one. You will most likely notice a difference in ride quality going from a 5 series to a 6. I actually found that my new SSL was not as smooth as I originally thought....I only had 80-90psi in my 22c tires so that lead to the super smooth ride. After riding it with proper psi, it really just is a stiffer lighter brighter feeling bike than the 2010 6 series was.

BTW...did you just order a frameset? It would seem to me that buying a whole bike and selling off the redundant components would be far less expensive than just a frameset? Yes, you spend $ up front but after the dust settles, I bet the frameset ends up costing 1/2 of just buying it straight up.

-r


----------



## zakyma (Jan 25, 2010)

oclvframe said:


> You may find that the bike gets painted quicker than the original quote....but you never can tell....tbb001 can best tell you on that one. You will most likely notice a difference in ride quality going from a 5 series to a 6. I actually found that my new SSL was not as smooth as I originally thought....I only had 80-90psi in my 22c tires so that lead to the super smooth ride. After riding it with proper psi, it really just is a stiffer lighter brighter feeling bike than the 2010 6 series was.
> 
> BTW...did you just order a frameset? It would seem to me that buying a whole bike and selling off the redundant components would be far less expensive than just a frameset? Yes, you spend $ up front but after the dust settles, I bet the frameset ends up costing 1/2 of just buying it straight up.
> 
> -r


You scared me now, I have 700x 23c tires, will the low PSI affect the speed?

Will it beat you up in the long ride, like 3 or 4 hours? May be good saddle like San Marco will help in the feeling. That's was my main reason to order 5 in the begining, but I need to change size so the only option to get the same paint is 6 series.

I did order a frameset as I will only switch components and sell my old frame. I am giving a new buyer the option to buy and install whatever components and wheelsets that he likes. it is not easy like US for instance to get a customer for a full bike, I thought may be the frameset is easier to sell.

My frame is livestrong, so I pay little more than 5k for that with stem and seat cap.

BTW did you get the same price from the dealer as the price advertised on the web or little more or less? I am ordering overseas and not from US.

Appreciate your help please.


----------



## oclvframe (Apr 25, 2006)

zakyma said:


> You scared me now, I have 700x 23c tires, will the low PSI affect the speed?
> 
> Will it beat you up in the long ride, like 3 or 4 hours? May be good saddle like San Marco will help in the feeling. That's was my main reason to order 5 in the begining, but I need to change size so the only option to get the same paint is 6 series.
> 
> ...


It definitely rides as stiff as the old frame but maybe brighter/snappier feeling...plus it is lighter so that helps too. I don't have any issues with the ride quality though and I have never had issues with spending 3,4,5 or even 6 hrs on them....unless I'm without fitness, but that is a different story.

The point I was making about the whole bike purchase, is that you can probably get the whole bike with the p1 paintjob and a full component group for only a grand more than just the frameset, yet once you sell off all the components (which would be worth a lot since they are new) you'd end up with maybe a net cost of $2500 for the frame vs. $5k. As for what I payed...when I bought the whole bike last year (remember, my SSL 'upgrade' came by way of a warranty claim) I got a heck of a deal due to the close relationship (many years of patronage) with my local Trek dealer. That relationship came into play when the 6 cracked and I got the ssl upgrade.


----------



## zakyma (Jan 25, 2010)

dealer.My question normally when anyone buy p1 bike do they pay same price as advertised on the site or less.

I just want to judge my dealer. What was yours for the first time from the dealer.


----------



## zakyma (Jan 25, 2010)

I have the new frame now for almost a month, and I ride with normal 700x23 tires and with 100 PSI on both wheels. I can feel that it is not that smooth like the 5 series but that is no issue. What I feel is that the power transfer is better than the 5 series. On low speed it feels exactly the same, but once you put high powers on the pedals it accelerate way different than the 5 series bike. I can spend up to 3 hours without problems on San Marco saddle 118g only, but I wear a body paint castelli short and that's make some difference.


----------

